# Woodturning YouTube Channels



## 10x10turning (Dec 1, 2016)

What are your favorite YouTube channels for woodturning?


----------



## Jim Beam (Dec 1, 2016)

Glenn Lucas
Brian Havens
Lyle Jamieson
Carl Jacobson
Kyle Toth
Frank Howarth

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Dec 1, 2016)

Add...
Woodslee Summer craft 
Steven Ogle
Al Furtado
NZ Woodturning

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Tony (Dec 1, 2016)

MTM cutting boards

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson (Dec 1, 2016)

I consulted youtube a lot, but usually just do a search for the operation I'm wanting to know about, and look through those till I find what I need. Captain Eddie has a lot of good info about turning and tools in general...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## duncsuss (Dec 1, 2016)

10x10turning said:


> What are your favorite YouTube channels for woodturning?



Stuart Batty (it's on Vimeo, not YouTube)
John Lucas

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 1, 2016)

barry richardson said:


> I consulted youtube a lot, but usually just do a search for the operation I'm wanting to know about, and look through those till I find what I need. Captain Eddie has a lot of good info about turning and tools in general...


Plus the captain is a character! I don't always agree with everything he says but that's ok, there's always more than one way to do things. But he is entertaining!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## barry richardson (Dec 1, 2016)

woodtickgreg said:


> Plus the captain is a character! I don't always agree with everything he says but that's ok, there's always more than one way to do things. But he is entertaining!


Yea I like Eddie mostly because he's cheap like me, comes up with a lot of low budget solutions...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## NeilYeag (Dec 2, 2016)

I am only a lowly pole lathe turner, but for the electronic stuff I really enjoy Carl Jacobson, and for entertainment Capn' Eddie.

For the non electronic: Robin Wood. Check him out amazing work. Been working with a traditionla lathe for over 20 years and says he has made over 30,000 bowls and plates. Very Cool stuff indeed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

